# Online ordering site



## bsig03 (Apr 23, 2007)

My company currently does business with a company that has locations throughout the United States and Canada. Currently most orders are called in or faxed in by each individual location but I am looking for an easier way. I wanted to see if someone could point me in the right direction to find some way to put all of the order forms for this company on a site so they could log-in and fill out their forms then submit them online. I am sure there is some kind of template online but I don't really know where to start. 

Thanks for the help!

Brian


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

As for an online ordering, its not REALLY online ordering. Its more like an online price list where you have to call for ordering.. 

I am a would be customer of yours. Currently i am deciding on printing my own stuff or using a printer.. Which means, your site is of interest to me.

Anyways, you do not have any info on your promotional products.. just a bunch of pictures and link to a different company. Linking customers to ANY website that is not yours while they are looking at YOUR products is a big no no..

overall, the look is ok. i wold kind of expect more graphical content from a company that is essentially a graphics business..


----------



## bsig03 (Apr 23, 2007)

LIndsay,
I don't think you understood my post. I wasn't talking about my current site. I was talking about software or webhosting that would allow our corporate customers with multiple locations the ability to place and track orders online.

Thank you for your thoughts on our site. As for the promotional products linking to another page...we do not produce any of those products in-house. We deal directly with the distributor linked on our site and the pricing listed on their site is the pricing to our customers.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

OOPS.. sorry, thats what happens when i SKIM across things. 

OSCOMMERCE!!! its what i use and am SOO happy with it.. you basically create your categories and add products in an admin section.. each product can have attributes like size, color, ect.. The customer can then choose 

1 HANES T-SHIRT
Size LARGE
Color White

Then they can actually upload the image that they want right on that one order.. then they can move to the next item

You can offer price breaks for certain amounts ordered.. Special Pricing per customer groups,so you can have one price for retail and one for whole sale..

there is no limit as to what you can do with oscomemrce

http://bscphoto.com/catalog


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm guessing what you're looking for is a way to create forms that people into which people can enter information and then click a button to send it to you. I know this can be done, we have small versions of this sort of thing as contact forms for our sites. 

There are some sites that allow you to do this sort of thing. I don't know anything about any of these, but you might check them out. 

business forms,BUSINESS FORMS FOR BUSINESS USE
FormLogix Free Form Builder - create free web forms,email forms and web databases
Web Form Builder - FormSpring


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

forms are a lot more complicated, and custom way of doing it. it can cause lots of headaches and not work the way you want it too.. 

also, you have to decide if you want to accept orders online AND take payment


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bsig03 said:


> My company currently does business with a company that has locations throughout the United States and Canada. Currently most orders are called in or faxed in by each individual location but I am looking for an easier way. I wanted to see if someone could point me in the right direction to find some way to put all of the order forms for this company on a site so they could log-in and fill out their forms then submit them online. I am sure there is some kind of template online but I don't really know where to start.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Brian


What kind of order forms/products/services are you talking about?

If it's a printed product, then a shopping cart like oscommerce, zen cart, cubecart would work.

If it's a one page order form where you are just collecting data, then a simple form like the one enmartian posted would work. Here's the form I use: MachForm - PHP HTML Form Builder - Mailer Form Creator


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Another alternative is something like Magento

With all these webstore type software you can have the option of using an order number, payment doesn't need to be made at the time the order is purchased.

Using this sort of software also means the customer can log in and check their account (order status, previous orders, back orders etc)

Personally I think the MAgento system is best set up for this although I have had a real dislike for it in the past it is definately getting much better.

Two of the main features I find useful are the fact you can easil part ship orders then ship the remainder once it is in stock, you can enter tracking information for EACH shipment (and it remains on the system for later reference by you or the customer)

The other is it allows multiple "stores" with a common checkout if this is a feature you need. There was a mod for OScommerce I think that would allow it but when I last looked the mod was having a lot of problems if you had installed any other mods. (Checking the forum would see if this has since been solved)


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

Another alternative may not even be a web site at all. At least not one that is publicly available.

What kind of hardware does your employer have? Is what you are asking for just for this specific customer? Even if it is for multiple customers (depending on your equipment) setting up a VPN or RDP to a terminal server and connect to an internal web server would not be that difficult.

Depending on the accounting software you use, there may already be implementations for this in place. Or maybe i'm not even on the right track.


----------



## bsig03 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the above post is what I was looking for in that I just wanted to be able to set up an online catalog for an individual customer so that each location they have can log in, place an order, and have the ability to track the order.


----------



## ccross (Jul 12, 2013)

bsig03 said:


> I think the above post is what I was looking for in that I just wanted to be able to set up an online catalog for an individual customer so that each location they have can log in, place an order, and have the ability to track the order.


I am in the process of setting up magento with custom quote boxes. You can select everything you want from drop down menus and upload files then the send button emails all of the information to my orders email address. For my shops, I will have two of them with instant buy now buttons that notify me on my email when someone has made a purchase in my online store so I can ship it out immediately with no calls or hassle of fund collection. I am sure you have resolved this as it was put up years ago, but I figured I would throw this in anyways.

EDIT: Sorry I forgot to add one of the most important parts. Each of my customers can log into my site before going to the shop. If I have decided to give one customer a different price list, this will show up for them and no one else. So once they log in it is like they have their own personal version of my website.


----------



## samateja (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi i am going to launch an opencart and opentshirt in online could any one help me.

I will give my ftp username and pwd. Please any one would install me the opencart and opentshirt please...


----------



## samateja (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi i am going to launch an opencart and opentshirt in online could any one help me.

I will give my ftp username and pwd. Please any one would install me the opencart and opentshirt please...

please give reply my mail id:[email protected]


----------

